# I'm mike



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Hey, I'm mike. I'm 14 years old from Cape Cod, Ma. I have been intersted in halloween and haunted houses for most of my life. I put on a home haunt at my grandmothers house for 5 years, but stopped due to lack of attendence. However, I plan to put it on again this year. I enjoy prop building, and learning from other people about their props and haunted houses. I found out about this through the MoM forums. This site has the best, most detailed how-to's that I have seen. 

Look forward to meeting more people like me, 
Mike


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments Mike. Look forward to seeing what you try to build.

Feel free to make yourself at home and post away.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Welcome Mike


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

*welcome*

Welcome Mike  nice to have you join us​


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Good to see new blood posting; keep up the good work, and welcome!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Welcome!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

I bid you velcome.


----------

